# MDMA Graphics



## Iceman53 (Feb 1, 2020)

My first attempt at graphics.  I was inspired by some of the GREAT graphics I've seen here on this Forum.  I used an adhesive-backed inkjet label.  I made a few mistakes along the way, but I learned a lot.  It's a smidge off center, and the ink _was _blue before I slapped it on the yellow pedal. Gonna try adding a border on future attempts to help with alignment, plus it should look 'neater'.   This is probably my favorite overdrive of my 'collection'.  There's a lot of range on all of the controls.


----------



## Barry (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks good to me!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 2, 2020)

Iceman53 said:


> My first attempt at graphics.  I was inspired by some of the GREAT graphics I've seen here on this Forum.  I used an adhesive-backed inkjet label.  I made a few mistakes along the way, but I learned a lot.  It's a smidge off center, and the ink _was _blue before I slapped it on the yellow pedal. Gonna try adding a border on future attempts to help with alignment, plus it should look 'neater'.
> 
> This is how I apply all the Pedal Graphics I've built on this Forum. I seal the Graphic & Clear Coat after it's applied to Pedal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceman53 (Feb 2, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks good to me!


thank you


----------



## Iceman53 (Feb 2, 2020)

Oh...NICE! That sounds like it should make things a lot easier.  Thank you so much for the advice!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Iceman53 (Feb 5, 2020)

I decided to try a simple waterslide decal with this one, since I had some decals here doing absolutely nothing. I accidentally created a vintage/relic appearance by not following the decal instructions .  In case anyone is interested (and does/doesn't want to make the same effect), after printing the decal, I clear-coated it ONE time, and let it dry overnight.  After applying the decal to the top of the pedal, I was squeegeeing the excess water off and bubbles out, when I noticed the ink started coming off. I was not happy. I figured I'd be re-doing this one, but after looking at it a while, I thought I'd leave it that way...for the 'used' look.  I did 2 more coats of clear and re-assembled the pedal.


----------



## SteveScott (Feb 6, 2020)

Iceman53 said:


> I decided to try a simple waterslide decal with this one, since I had some decals here doing absolutely nothing. I accidentally created a vintage/relic appearance by not following the decal instructions .  In case anyone is interested (and does/doesn't want to make the same effect), after printing the decal, I clear-coated it ONE time, and let it dry overnight.  After applying the decal to the top of the pedal, I was squeegeeing the excess water off and bubbles out, when I noticed the ink started coming off. I was not happy. I figured I'd be re-doing this one, but after looking at it a while, I thought I'd leave it that way...for the 'used' look.  I did 2 more coats of clear and re-assembled the pedal.


I think we all have had that happen.  I now use at least 3 coats of clear coat on my waterslides.  But the vintage look works really well in your picture there, it does't look like an accident at all.  Good call on leaving it as is.


----------



## Iceman53 (Feb 6, 2020)

SteveScott said:


> I think we all have had that happen.  I now use at least 3 coats of clear coat on my waterslides.  But the vintage look works really well in your picture there, it does't look like an accident at all.  Good call on leaving it as is.


Thanks.  I'm learning as I go...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 6, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks good to me!


Same here!


----------



## Iceman53 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words gentlemen.  The graphics are becoming less aggravation and more fun. I'm working on my Arachnid graphic while I wait for parts.  I'm excited about building this one!


----------

